# Webapplikation EJB Pflicht?



## Gast77 (20. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

bin noch neu im Bereich Java und mache gerade meine ersten Gehversuche. Daher verzeit bitte, wenn die frage zu noobig ist...

möchte gerne eine Webapplikation auf Java basierend entwickeln... Aufgrund der vielen Möglichkeiten bin ich allerdings ein wenig verwirrt...

Ist es zwingend notwendig auf EJBs zurückzugreifen? Was ist mit Hibernate?

Zur Anwendung: Es sollen im Prinzip lediglich Daten aus einer Datenbank abgefragt werden, jedoch nichts in die Datenbank geschrieben bzw. in der Datenbank geändert werde.
Ich möchte halt ein Frontend haben und darin die Ergebnisse der Datenbankabfragen darstellen...

Wozu benötigt man denn EJB bzw. Hibernate? Gehört das zwingend zusammen? 
Möchte die Anwendung gerne auf einem Tomcat Server laufen lassen. 

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## Roar (20. Apr 2007)

hallo
> Ist es zwingend notwendig auf EJBs zurückzugreifen?
nein
> Wozu benötigt man denn EJB bzw. Hibernate? Gehört das zwingend zusammen? 
auch nein
> Möchte die Anwendung gerne auf einem Tomcat Server laufen lassen. 
na warum grübelst du dann über EJBs die kannst dann eh knicken :lol:


----------



## Gast77 (20. Apr 2007)

Nunja, mein Grübeln rührt her von Folgendem:

Möchte halt eine "schöne" und "saubere" Webanwendung bauen. Und in fast allen Tutorials, Büchern etc... werden immer EJBs verwendet.
Es drängt sich halt der Eindruck auf, dass man ohne EJB keine vernünftige Anwendung entwickeln kann...


----------



## SlaterB (20. Apr 2007)

komische Bücher hast du da,
EJB ist eine von mehreren Varianten, kein allgemeiner Standard,

wenn du Hibernate verwendest, dann schließt das EJB praktisch aus,
und ich würde Hibernate größer nennen 


> Wozu benötigt man denn EJB bzw. Hibernate? 

wenn du diese Frage stellst, dann brauchst du beides erstmal gar nicht,
fange mit einfachen Mitteln an, z.B JDBC 

erst wenn du merkst, dass dir was fehlt/ zuviel Arbeit macht, 
dann lohnen sich Frameworks,


----------



## Gast77 (20. Apr 2007)

Also mir ist schon klar, dass Hibernate ein Persistenz Framework ist. 
Ich habe mich halt nur gefragt, ab wann es sinnvoll st sowas einzusetzen? Will ja im Prinzip nur Datenbankabfragen machen und keine INSERTs bzw. UPDATEs.

Und EJB scheint mir doch recht komplex zu sein... Frage mich dann halt nur, warum so viele darauf setzen?


----------



## Guest (20. Apr 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> komische Bücher hast du da,
> EJB ist eine von mehreren Varianten, kein allgemeiner Standard,


Dies ist der de facto Standard, wenn es um Persistence in Java geht.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du Hibernate verwendest, dann schließt das EJB praktisch aus,
> und ich würde Hibernate größer nennen


So kann man es nicht stehen lassen. Hibernate enthält eine vollständige Implementierung von JPA. Damit werden EJBs erst recht interessant 
und JPA ist inzwischen gut genug, um darauf zu setzen.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Wozu benötigt man denn EJB bzw. Hibernate?
> 
> wenn du diese Frage stellst, dann brauchst du beides erstmal gar nicht,
> fange mit einfachen Mitteln an, z.B JDBC


Gut die Basics und Hintergründe zu kennen, aber bei einem neuen Projekt würde ich gleich auf JPA setzen.



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erst wenn du merkst, dass dir was fehlt/ zuviel Arbeit macht,
> dann lohnen sich Frameworks,


Man informiert sich davor, um keine wochenlangen Refactoring-Orgien zu veranstalten.


----------



## SnooP (21. Apr 2007)

1. de facto Standard für Persistenzierung? naja... - ejb halte ich für ein sehr viel weitreichenderes konzept als nur persistenzierung - immerhin ist da nur eine von vielen möglichen Beantypen für zuständig  - und Hibernate + EJB schließen sich nu nich wirklich aus... sonst müsste jboss ja ihren AS auch einstampfen...

2. Hibernate ist ne gute und vernünftige Sache - allerdings brauchts da entsprechend Erfahrung und ich würde jedem Raten doch erstmal ne Runde jdbc zu machen und auch Erfahrungen mit Datenbanken zu sammeln bevor man mit hibernate und or-mapping anfängt - zumal wenn der OP schreibt, er ist noch recht neu in Java... dann ist OR evtl. doch noch nicht so das richtige 

3. es soll um die Darstellung - also simple Abfragen aus der db gehen.. - da ist jdbc evtl. doch etwas sinniger, kann aber später immer noch verändert werden, wenn man das gleich von Anfang an vernünftig kapselt - siehe DTOs - war da nich grad noch nen anderer Thread darüber? 

4. Jetzt ganz konkret: ich würde vorschlagen EJBs beiseite zu legen und mich auf die Entwicklung der Abfrageschicht für die Datenbank kümmern - sprich ne Fassade machen für die Webanwendung selbst und für diese Webanwendung würde ich nu doch auf ein entsprechend hübsches Framework zurückgreifen... ich würde Struts vorschlagen, weil das Ding wirklich sehr schnell zu begreifen ist und man erhält recht fix gute Ergebnisse. Über Struts kann dann auf die eigentliche Business-Schicht - nämlich die erwähnte fassade zugegriffen werden...

Also Lernziele:- JDBC, DTOs, Fassaden und Struts  - und nie von hochtrabenden Erklärungen oder komplexen Beispielen abschrecken lassen... die Wahrheit ist nämlich erheblich einfacher


----------

